# underwoodisaurus sphyrurus



## wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

hay all i got my sphyrurus to breed very very happy


----------



## OzGecko (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Lozza (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## James..94 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done


----------



## Brettix (Nov 24, 2009)

Unreal mate very nice work.
Pm me if you get any spare mate.


----------



## Walker (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotta love that!!


----------



## Kris (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice Wizz. Slow way to breed Adder food though, most people breed mice and rats.


----------



## wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

nice adders need nice food


----------



## Kris (Nov 24, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

see if i can keep incubator at 27......mmmm


----------



## Kris (Nov 24, 2009)

*vet check now dude*

Yep. I just finished flossing the teeth on my Commons. They deserve the best care.

Back to the geckos, I'd get that one to the vet. Did you notice the big white growths in it. Or soak it in warm water and start a thread asking experts on a reptile forum what to do without having to spend money. :lol:


----------



## dottyback (Nov 24, 2009)

thats brillant! well done and please keep us all posted on how they go. ben


----------



## levis04 (Nov 24, 2009)

well done pal great work they are tricky little sukers to get going.


----------



## jeffspythons (Nov 24, 2009)

When will the offspring be available for sale?


----------



## wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

they will not be for sale this year.....mabey swaps


----------



## Mathew08 (Nov 25, 2009)

What temp did you cool them to in preparation for breeding? My understanding is that they like it cold.


----------



## wizz (Dec 24, 2009)

yep i got them as cold as i could here on the gold coast about down to 5 and day temp of 15..........some more pics ......


----------



## Smithers (Dec 24, 2009)

Good stuff, congrats good luck. please post a pic of hatchies when they arrive. I like the look of these but Milli's got my eye for now.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice, i've not seen them before.... whats the common name?


----------



## warren63 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice !!! Well done. I saw them in someones collection a couple of years ago and was impressed with them then


----------



## wizz (Dec 25, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Very nice, i've not seen them before.... whats the common name?


Granite Belt Thick-tailed Gecko


----------

